# Sub's needed in central PA area - Harrisburg



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

Multiple contracts - Send me a message.


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

What are you looking for truck with plow and salt spreader? How much are you paying a hour?


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes, I am looking for both plowing and ice control. Please PM for details or send an email.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

*bump*

back to the top


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

Last call - Going Once payup


----------

